# 11 wood?



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I was at the golf shop today and they had a used calloway 11 wood for $20, I had never even heard of a 9 wood until I got one in a set of clubs I bought. Anyone else ever hear of such a club? and just to clarify it was not an 11 degree wood it was an 11 wood. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I was at the golf shop today and they had a used calloway 11 wood for $20, I had never even heard of a 9 wood until I got one in a set of clubs I bought. Anyone else ever hear of such a club? and just to clarify it was not an 11 degree wood it was an 11 wood. C/C


7 wood is all I new. I thought the rescue clubs or hybrids filled the gaps... learn something every day in this game.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I was chatting with a guy on the course today that said he use to use an 18 wood years ago. Must have been a chipping wood,LOL. C/C


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

I scored some old clubs at a garage sale earlier this spring. They were Austad's own branded laminated woods, one was a 9 wood and another was an 11 wood. The other was was an original Ginty wood, pretty cool sole plate on that thing. They're going to look cool on my basement family room wall.

Buck


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

That's a neat idea Upnorth, Post some pics sometime! C/C


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> That's a neat idea Upnorth, Post some pics sometime! C/C


my hope is to find an old bag in good condition and since I've also got some old forged irons I'd like to put them all in the bag and set them in the corner for display. It'll be awhile yet before I finish the basement but I can still take a couple pics of the old sticks. They are pretty cool, it's neat to see how far technology has come in the past few decades.

Buck


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like you are going to have a real nice blokes world down there Buck.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If it's what I think you are talking about, it sounds like something this guy at the club where I grew up used to have. He hated hitting irons, had no confidence at all with them, and had most of a set made up of woods leading up to high lofts. They were from that custom club maker named Smith.

I think he had a sand wedge as his only iron, other than a putter if you want to count that.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> If it's what I think you are talking about, it sounds like something this guy at the club where I grew up used to have. He hated hitting irons, had no confidence at all with them, and had most of a set made up of woods leading up to high lofts. They were from that custom club maker named Smith.
> 
> I think he had a sand wedge as his only iron, other than a putter if you want to count that.


Hey Dennis:I know that you are a wise sage of golf. I have a set of Sam Snead clubs that are wood (persimmon maybe)but the irons, steel shafts, well I question how old. My wife says her father played with them in Hawaii before Peril Harbor. So what should I look for if these are collector clubs:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

gee can we get a pic or two up of them Bob? those are some old woods. I've got some old wilson wood that i was think of doing something with when we move into our new house. I get a nice big shed them


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> gee can we get a pic or two up of them Bob? those are some old woods. I've got some old wilson wood that i was think of doing something with when we move into our new house. I get a nice big shed them


I know what you can do with that club...just don't plan to tie your golf shoes again:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hahahahaha my just looked at me funny for laugh so hard at the computer. nice one i was thinking of mounting the but not like that!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Somewhere in my garage, which must be 900 degrees today, I have an old set of laminated maple MacGregor Tourney Custom woods. I've been tempted to regrip them and see whether titanium woods are really any longer than I would hit the real wood, provided I could find the ball with that small clubhead anymore.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I used real woods when i was learning and i didnt hit as good with them as i hit with my titanium and metal woods. It quiet possibily was the fact that i was learning but i perfer my metal clubs for sure.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I bought an old club(wood) just to try it at the range, And I found the thing to be absolete to today's technology of club heads. IMHO! Or maybe it was just me! I saw one today at a second hand store with a graphite shaft. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

One of my Golfers on the school team had the old style wood and he started hitting well and in his first competition shot a 51 I was damn proud of that kid's tenacity,it was all his parents could afford. I tried them and couldn't get past the 100 yards


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I was at the store today and that 11 wood was already gone, They said the guy who bought it was exstatic when he found it. I thought for sure it was there to stay. I have hit with a wood one once no luck. C/C


----------

